# Deer hunting



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

I always take a slingshot with me when I go Archery deer hunting. I don't ever shoot the deer with it I do use it as a help me though. In the the past I have used it twice to to get the deer to come closer. I do this by shooting a marble over the deer and hit something on the other side of them. It scares them and they have come much closer to me. After taking a few bounds closer they think they are safer and keep looking in the direction of the noise, which is the opposite direction of where I am. Slingshots are also helpful for scaring or removing loud squirrels from the area. I have had squirrels chase deer away from the area.

On time when I was walking back out of the woods I spotted what I thought was a beaver on the opposite side of the pond that I walk around. It is heavily wooded all around the pond and I had my camouflage hunting clothes on. So I was relatively invisible. At the edge of the pond I sat my bow and backpack down and grabbed my slingshot and a pocket full of marbles. The pond is about 100 yards across. The wake of the swimming critter was on the far side. So I took a long shot. I landed about 20 yards short. I stood and watched what happened. Normally Beaver are very skittish and will disappear for awhile if anything scares them. watched a while. This time the critter actually went toward the splash of the marble. I watched a while while the critter was trying to find what had just made the splash. I now was thinking this was no beaver. So I loaded up another marble and landed it about 40 yards away. about halfway between me and the critter. It quickly disappeared and reappeared at the splash point. Then I was able to identify what it was. It was a river otter. I shot a few more marbles between the otter and I and got to the point I was flipping marbles with my thumb into the pond. IT was no more than 10 feet away. We had fun for a little while. The wind changed direction and it smelled me and disappeared. I never saw it again. It was a cool experience I will never forget.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice story!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Your lucky the river otter was not being territorial with you.

One of the times I made the fatal mistake of not taking my trusty resortera (slingshot) with me when I would go fishing a partner and I noticed that the fish would not bite at all. Then two large River Otters popped their heads out at me approaching the canal's bank making warning sounds fearless of either of us and especially agressive towards _me! _I laughed but became concerned when they started getting too close to me and decided to start making loud sounds stomping and shouting tossing dirt rocks into the water next to them till they went away down the canal.

Strange that those creatures were that agressive.. Still that area holds other creatures far more dangerous than river otters so I dont go there before light and leave before it gets too dark when Mr. Mountain Lion starts his patrol.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

They also sell scented ammo to attract deer.


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> They also sell scented ammo to attract deer.


Yes I've seen it but never tried it.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes
I always bring along my trusty slingshot when bow hunting deer.
Shooting at noisy squirrels is fun and they are good to eat.
One time though..I was ground hunting deer and was concentrating on the squirrels. I had my bow leaning next to me by my seat. I heard a noise behind me and not 15 feet behind me, there was a huge buck just walking the trail, and never seen me or smelled me. I picked up my bow as he walked past, stood up quietly and aimed my bow at his vitals. Just when I was about to release, another buck that I didnt see, picked me out and snorted loudly, alerting the big buck I drew on. He jumped as I shot and I barely missed him. I kicked myself for not seeing that Buck coming from a bit of a distance. Oh well, I will never forget being that close to a big buck without him knowing I was there. He wasnt paying attention...and either was I


----------

